# Darkroom Education



## BAK61 (Apr 17, 2011)

i live in NY (Westchester County ).....anybody know who teaches darkroom technique for the beginner? I want to start developing my own B/W photos but don't know where to start............thanks......


----------



## ann (Apr 18, 2011)

Go over to Apug.org and ask this question, they are only a film base community with members all over the world including your part of the country.


----------



## djacobox372 (Apr 27, 2011)

YouTube has a wealth of information


----------

